# HELP>>TRANSCRIPTS : Bharati Vidyapeeth PUNE



## Prometheus28 (Jul 25, 2016)

Dear All , 

I need help and guidance w.r.t. arranging for * TRANSCRIPTS from Bharati Vidyapeeth College of Engineering Pune *. I have visited the College's and the University's website but have not found any link for requesting the transcripts (for my Bachelor's Degree). 

If any one here has any prior experience with the University or if there is any *alternative approach one can suggest for this scenario , request you to please help and guide accordingly. Would appreciate your help and support. *


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Did you ever consider picking up the phone and calling them?


----------

